# Advice For Upgrade To Fracino Ariete From a Ascaso Dream



## Mikeex84lg (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi

Long time lurker first time poster. I was looking for some sage advice as I have opened a bit of a budget rabbit hole.......

I have been coming to the forums and reading advice and reading reviews, I started looking for a grinder

I currently have a Ascaso Dream with a a standard blade grinder (I know I need a decent grinder, life and kids have stopped me spending monies on it).

Therefore I started looking for a grinder but have come across a a second hand Fracino Ariete with a Compak K3 Doser grinder, tamp and knockout draw for £600 (hence the rabbit hole). Im not a fan of the Cherub but love the wood on the Ariete.

Now is it worth it first of all? and secondly will I see a stepped improvement between the Dream & the Fracino Ariete? Or should i just get a new grinder? (Worktop space is not an issue with the size of the Ariete)

I currently drink espressos, and hot chocolate for the Kids and family, and cappuccinos etc when friends and family visit (not high volume).

Any advice or comments would be greatly welcomed as its a stretch on the budget but if its a 10 year investment with a stepped improvement is it worth it?

Thanks in Advance

Mike


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Not being funny, but you will see an enormous difference if you learn to prepare a shot properly, using any burr grinder plus espresso machine.....depending on usage and how well that combo has been maintained, it sounds an ok price to me. Ask where it is so you can determine the water hardness and what has he fed the machine with. See it working as well


----------



## Mikeex84lg (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks dfk41 for the advice. Would you expected a big difference between the Dream and Ariete if you factor out the grind? ie if they both used a decent burr grinder?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

In a word, yes.....mainly because the limit the Dream has in producing what we would call an acceptable cup is less than the Fracino. Put it another way, you are comparing a high street basic home machine to a prosumer machine


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Is the Ariete second hand? If so how old , couple of people have reported elements being blown out on them under 2 years . If it's out of warranty that might be a consideration for you and asking the seller questions .

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?32698-Fracino-cherub-won-t-heat-up

@Mikeex84lg


----------



## Mikeex84lg (Feb 27, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Is the Ariete second hand? If so how old , couple of people have reported elements being blown out on them under 2 years . If it's out of warranty that might be a consideration for you and asking the seller questions .
> 
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?32698-Fracino-cherub-won-t-heat-up
> 
> @Mikeex84lg


Ah thanks for the heads up there. Its second hand selling because they are moving abroad. I will have to check how old with him.

The only other machine i was looking at was a Wega Atlas 1 group, with a Wega *Max 6.4 Espresso Grinder/Doser from a restaurant £500. I know its bigger but is this to silly for domestic use? 5 years old .*





*
*


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Commercial machines will probably consume a lot more electricity as they'll have a bigger boiler. Also servicing costs won't be cheap. They're meant for pulling shots all day long, not just 3 or 4 a day. It's like putting the immersion heater on (remember them?







) to wash a cup up.


----------



## Mikeex84lg (Feb 27, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> In a word, yes.....mainly because the limit the Dream has in producing what we would call an acceptable cup is less than the Fracino. Put it another way, you are comparing a high street basic home machine to a prosumer machine


for the £600 bracket then am I looking in the right ball park for a second hand Fracino with grinder or should I set my sight elsewhere?


----------



## Mikeex84lg (Feb 27, 2017)

Sorry for the bump just found an 10 year old ECM Giotto Second hand sale for lack of use but needs a replacement switch. Same price........compared to the fracino is this the same ball park or a step up again due to internals etc?


----------



## Mikeex84lg (Feb 27, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> Not being funny, but you will see an enormous difference if you learn to prepare a shot properly, using any burr grinder plus espresso machine.....depending on usage and how well that combo has been maintained, it sounds an ok price to me. Ask where it is so you can determine the water hardness and what has he fed the machine with. See it working as well


It's Stoke on trent so moderately soft water - harness Clark 6.73


----------



## Mikeex84lg (Feb 27, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> Not being funny, but you will see an enormous difference if you learn to prepare a shot properly, using any burr grinder plus espresso machine.....depending on usage and how well that combo has been maintained, it sounds an ok price to me. Ask where it is so you can determine the water hardness and what has he fed the machine with. See it working as well


It's Stoke on trent so moderately soft water - harness Clark 6.73


----------

